# Echolotbilder deuten



## Frala (2. November 2013)

Hallo,
da ich hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben habe, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 47 jahre alt und angel ausschließlich mit Kunstködern auf Raubfisch. Mit der Spinnrute bin ich oft am Rhein unterwegs. Nach langer Wartezeit habe ich nun endlich eine Jahreskarte für die Wuppertalsperre bekommen und kann somit dort nun auch vom Boots aus angeln. Hierzu habe ich mir ein Echolot Mark X-5 Pro von Lowrance zugelegt. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Gerät zufrieden, kann aber die Echolotbilder nicht richtig deuten. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip, ob es zu diesem Thema irgendwelche Lern-CDs oder entsprechende Bröschüre gibt?


----------



## labralehn (3. November 2013)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Hallo Frala,
interessantes Thema, daß Du hier eröffnet hast.

Stell doch ein paar Echolot Bilder hier rein und frage dann, was Du wissen willst. Gibt bestimmt einige Leute hier im AB, die Dir dann nützliche Informationen dazu geben können.

Vielleicht helfen dir aber schon die folgenden Hinweise weiter:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z2hjym5Dock

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Support/Video-Library/


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. November 2013)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

einen Fisch erkennt man angeblich an der Schwimmblase... wie sieht das auf dem Echolot aus? Heller Fleck umgeben von einer dunkleren Kontur (sichelartig)?


----------



## Spinnenfänger (22. November 2013)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Bei meinen echo werden die Fische so angezeigt in sichel form!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (22. November 2013)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

schau mal in den thread Garmin 500c da habe ich paar bilder hochgeladen.#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. November 2013)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> einen Fisch erkennt man angeblich an der Schwimmblase... wie sieht das auf dem Echolot aus? Heller Fleck umgeben von einer dunkleren Kontur (sichelartig)?



Welche Schwimmblase erkennt dann ein Echolot bei Quallen?
Das Schallsignal wird ganz einfach von allem was sich  zwischen deinem Boot und dem Meeresgrund und eine andere Dichte wie das Wasser hat zurückgeworfen. Die Dauer die der Schall dabei zurück legt, ergibt dann die Tiefenangabe der Fischsymbole    (Sicheln) auf deinem Display.  Also nix mit Schwimmblas, es sei denn die schwimmt da unten alleine rum. ;-)
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Danizan (25. November 2013)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Das ist schon richtig, aber da Fische nahezu die selbe Dichte haben wie das Wasser reflektiert die Schwimmblasedie Schallwellen ganz deutlich.


----------

